
Radiohead disappoint (but not for the reason you might think!) - danw
http://www.iqcontent.com/blog/2007/10/radiohead-disappoint--but-not-why-you-might-think-
======
Tichy
Yeah the web site was crap. I liked the design, but usability was bad. I also
resented the input form for my address. How much is an address worth? I wanted
to subtract that from the price I was prepared to pay...

------
brent
How do people like this always find something to complain about? Enjoy the
brilliant, cheap album and complain about something that matters.

